# sas controller issues

## Nille

Hello

i've been stuck with this problem for last two days. I can't see any more options. Searching the webz gave me no help really...

I'm building a new server. 

Norcotek RPC-4224, 

Intel S5520SC board + 1 Xeon L5640, 

12GB, 120GB SSD for boot,

Supermicro AOC-SAS2LP-MV8 sas controller

For testing purposes: 4x 500GB drives on  with 

The problem:

Been a while building a new Gentoo system, but first kernel was ok. System was working nicely.

Compiled new kernel to add the sas controller support.

Added SCSI support, included the mvsas driver, system booted fine. With 4 errors while detecting the 4 disks. 

[7.178256] sas: ATA device seen but CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA=N so cannot attach

So, i said: OK, let's enabled that option. ATA support for libsas. Was idd unchecked. But when i rebooted with new kernel i get kernel panic. System hangs. 

Been enabling various option throughout the kernel config, but to no avail. I'm stuck between the 'no attached drives' and 'kernel panic'.

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## roarinelk

please post the actual panic message and all scsi/ata related kernel messages preceding it

----------

## Jaglover

Also, use wgetpaste to post your kernel .config, your statement everything worked fine even before adding SCSI support sounds a little bit off.

----------

## s4e8

driver mvsas use libsas & libata. you should enable 

```
    SCSI device support  --->

        SCSI Transports  --->      

            -*- SAS Domain Transport Attributes                              

            [*] ATA support for libsas (requires libata) 

<*> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers  --->
```

----------

